# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تغيير رشته

## masimmo

تغيير رشته از ليسانس مهندسي عمران به ارشد زمين شناسي مهندسي

نظر شما چيست؟

----------

